# A Night out bowfishing at Alum Creek....



## Ðe§perado™

I took my friends that I got started in bowfishing to Alum Creek Lake. I got there bows together and we had a great night of bowfishing. Here is a few pictures of our trip. The first picture is Big Chessie(Spencer) on the left and Bass911(Jason) on the right with the pile of fish. The next picture is me with the mirror carp(15 lbs.) I shot and the third picture is the pile of fish. These guys are great to fish with and I'm glad I made new friendships with them and gain two more shooters for the bowfishing world. I'm getting them some applications for the BAA.


----------



## peple of the perch

holy moly thats a lot of carp. lol nice job. it it usual to get that many. thats pretty cool.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I am sure they were given to a local farmer for fertilizer, right?


----------



## H2O Mellon

I have heard that Alum is OVERLOADED w/ Carp though, so even if they didnt end up fertilizer from what I hear the population needs thined out.


----------



## Shortdrift

That is an impressive number of carp. I never had the opportunity or even considered night hunting back 50 years ago.  Did all our shooting from dawn to dusk and managed to take quite a few. Has to be a real blast shooting at night.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bass911

First off, thanks to Desperado for getting us out and showing us the ropes. If you never tried bowfishing, it's a blast!!! And if your a bowhunter, it's a way to shoot year round and keep your skills sharp for the fall.

To get a bow setup for fishing is fairly inexpensive. If you already have the bow, accessories needed will cost you between $50-$100 depending on how fancy you get. The numbers of carp in Alum Creek blew my mind. Between three of us we probably missed another 30 fish at least. There everywhere. As a bass fisherman, I am happy to thin them out but a couple of guys on a body of water a day a week or so could not even come close to managing the numbers that are in Alum.


----------



## BottomBouncer

At the risk of being deleted. What did you do with those fish?


----------



## Fish4Fun

Looks like you guys had a great night out thanks for sharing man. When i was younger i used to do that below knox dam with my bow what a blast.


----------



## misfit

> At the risk of being deleted. What did you do with those fish?


why is it so important to know?
as i've said more than once,i don't understand why we need "fish police" here to oversee the perfectly legitimate practices of members.

btw,nice mess of fish,guys.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Fish police? Wouldn't that be the kind folks taking on the task of lowering the carp populations?


----------



## misfit

just drop it,and let the thread take it's intended course.


----------



## Bass911

Thanks Rick. And to answer Bottom Bouncer.......... after we laid the carp out and spelled "We love PETA" with them and took pics....... some went to the ***** and the rest became fertilizer for my beloved prize roses.


----------



## truck

Great pics thanks for sharing  I need to get back into bowfishing myself


----------



## BigChessie

Big thanks to the "Man" for taking us out. It was a blast and the best part is.....I got most of it on tape! It will be part of the hunting dvd I'm putting together. If anyone is even remotely interested in trying it out. GO DO IT!!! You won't regret it thats for sure.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

wow that sweat i would love to do that with my bow but have not yet


----------



## H2O Mellon

Bass911 said:


> some went to the ***** and the rest became fertilizer for my beloved prize roses.


As long as they didn't go into the dumpster @ the lake then I saw Good Job.  I'm now a bowfisherman but it sounds like you guys had a good day. If there are as many as I keep hearing it won't do the lake any harm.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Thanks for the kind words guys. I had a great time and we will go out again! If anyone wants to go or even need help in setting up your equipment let me know.


----------



## KATKING

ya i hate carp there fun to catch but there is was to many of them in alum creek.


----------



## Betain

Wow what a great night hunting/fishing!!!!!! How come OGF does not arrange BowFishing get together (official or unofficial) to give anybody new to the sport or interested a chance to come out and check it all out. I had no idea Alum had that many, I guess I just stay away from that place when all the crazies come out.

Has anyone ever gone after Buffalo Carp and Gar at Hoover, heard there is some monsters there?


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'd like to see the carp/peta pic....


----------



## Ðe§perado™

I shoot the gar, Buffalo suckers, and Common Carp all the time. There is some nice fish in Hoover. The biggest gar I got out of there was 46" and Buffalo sucker was 37 lbs and common carp was 25 lbs.

We will have to get the copy of the picture up for you BB. You want the one you were in?


----------



## peon

i think we would all love to see that pic


----------



## HCF

Looks like it was a great time. Something I'd like to try being an archery hunter. Sharpen the skills. Got more fish bowfishing then I have with a pole on some days.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Any time someone wants to go, just drop me a line and we can go!!


----------



## jshbuckeye

Wow that is alot of bottom dwellers. I hear they will push a turd all the way across alum just to make sure it has a hair in it . Um how many holes do you have to drill in the winter to be able to do that? Damn that looks like fun wish i hadnt sold my crossbow now couldnt find a deer unless it was crossing 70 but i think i could of found a carp or two. Nice job guys how long did it take and how long does a fight/struggle last say on a 8 to 10 pounder.
________
BMW F650 SINGLE HISTORY


----------



## crawdiddy

I see tons of carp everytime I go to alum(while sometimes I wish, think they might be muskies jumping, they are always carp). Good job reducing the #'s. It will help out the rest of the species, I'm sure.

I too was curious what was done with them, thanks for answering. I bet you have some purty flowers.


----------



## crawdiddy

maybe the columbus park of roses could use donated carp?


----------



## crappielooker

dang.. you guys are killin me.. 
from reading this thread, i see that some people needs to get out and fish more..


----------



## fish4all

watch out BB big brother is watching you (1984)


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Who cares!!!!


----------



## peon

fish4all said:


> watch out BB big brother is watching you (1984)


whats that all about???


----------



## fish4all

it means certain people can post whatever they want while others better watch what they post!!!!


----------



## misfit

scott,anyone can post what they want as long as they're respectful of the rules of the site and other members.as i told bb,the original post was a bowfishing report,not an invitation to "say whatever one wants" because they don't like the subject.
don't try to color the staff of this site as prejudiced against particular members,because i you're wrong.
i think you and bb both should know better than to think so.
the comments made here were made for one purpose,and not necessary.if anyone else had made them(i mean ANYONE)they would get the same response.if you doubt that,as i told bb,just ask a few others.
i don't care how anyone feels about the activities of others.that doesn't give them the right to hijack a thread with nonsense.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Well put Rick!!!


----------



## BigChessie

Just for the record I did not attend this event and it is just a sad display of Photoshop talent!


----------



## Bass911

I was there, I shot lots of carp and I had fun doing it.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Spencer, you were there, why would you say that??


----------



## BottomBouncer

I was there.....it was awesome!!!


----------



## Ðe§perado™

I know that BB, your the one who kept shooting them in the head. Because you didn't like the fight.


----------



## Mushijobah

Good job on shooting them carp. Some nice ones at that!


----------



## reaper

Good job guys,good to see others also bowfishin Alum Creek.Aum Creek also has some nice sized snapping turtles,25 lbs. is my best so far.I havent been back to Hoover since I sold my boat but I had great time shooting gar over there.My bowfishin is mostly over for the year,its time to thin out the squirrel population a tad. !# !# !#


----------



## Ðe§perado™

You bowfish over there? Where are you from?


----------



## reaper

Centerburg.I post every once in a while on bowfishusa.


----------



## reaper

Ive been bowfishin Alum Creek mostly,every once in a while at Delaware Reservoir.


----------



## DarbyMan

Nice batch of fish!! Looks like fun.Congrats!


----------



## H2O Mellon

The Kernel said:


> ****************************************************************************************************.



Mods, 

Thanks for taking care of that post. What was said was so over the top words cant describe it.


----------



## Darwin

The Kernel said:


> You ignorant ******* *****.....I hope you all get cancer...and your kids.....hopefully your kids first.


Brilliant, 
The complete and total ignorance of some people will never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Lundy

We apologize to all of you for not seeing Kernels post earlier.

Shortdrift called me this morning to alert me of this post, THANKS RON!!!!

This issue will be dealt with appropriately.

Thanks all!!


----------



## Bass911

He's a class act. Another person who values the life of a fish above that of a human child.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Kernal is not a bright one. ..kids with cancer..not good...He is just wanting to go out and shoot a 15 lb. mirror carp and doesn't know how to ask...lol


----------



## Shortdrift

Why not just let this go. No reason to continue commenting on someone that has no class.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Your right!!!


----------



## bkr43050

As Kim mentioned yesterday the post has been removed and the issue has been dealt with so there is no need to continue to dwell on it nor comment on the behavior or the one involved.


----------



## truck

Thanks Mods,this stuff gets old after awhile


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I am a carp guy and I didn't see the post but I did hear about it. I have fished Alum Creek for carp and there is a ton in there. The fact is that Alum doesn't have sufficent predators to control the carp population. I don't see any problem personally with these guys going out and bowfishing. It seems like they enjoy it alot and as long as they aren't just throwing them in the weeds than great. If they are being used for fertilizer, feed for animals, etc. thats fine by me. I just don't like to see anything killed and wasted.

Some of the guys on this board still buy into the urban myths though. Carp dont destroy crappie and bass spawning beds. If you think that is the case you should be more worried about sunfish and crawfish. They do more harm to spawning beds than any carp. Old habits die hard, I know.

Sometimes carp guys get to be like trout guys and they wanna save every carp and we can't harm them in any way. Population control, with any species of animal, is essential for the ecosystem to survive. Go down to the Ohio River some time and thin the carp out down there so we can grow some 30-40 lbs. Have fun out there guys, its what the outdoors is for!!

Jake


----------



## Mushijobah

Send a few emails to the ODNR, OEP, USEPA, and USGS and see how they feel about carp. Urban myths=known facts in this situation. Sorry!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Yeah, but bluegill, chubs and other minnows, crawdads....and on and on do the same thing as far as invading nests.


----------



## Mushijobah

Rather them than 50 5 lb. gold fish per hour. Doy.


----------



## leckig

Mushijobah said:


> Rather them than 50 5 lb. gold fish per hour. Doy.


???? not sure what you mean...


----------



## Mushijobah

I would rather have some minnows and bluegill swimming through a nest than 50 CARP every hour. Doy!


----------

